# American Slicing Machine parts



## Jackball42 (Aug 30, 2021)

Greetings, I have seen several posts in here about people looking for parts for their old American Slicing Machines. I have one that I am looking for the meat pusher on and was wondering if anyone in here has a parts machine laying around. I have a model 11.  Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## old sarge (Aug 30, 2021)

See if this helps:








						american slicing machine for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals for american slicing machine at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Jackball42 (Aug 30, 2021)

old sarge said:


> See if this helps:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I checked eBay and didnt see the model 11 in there or at least one that wasn't $300+


----------

